# Is this normal when using Program 100?



## Saffron4398 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,I'm on day 6 of IBS Audio Program 100 and have experienced some strange events. I listened to the 1st session this past Saturday and on Sunday had the best day I've had in months. It was 7pm before I even thought about my stomach problems, this is normally the first thing I think about when I open my eyes each morning. On Monday, flushed with success from Sunday, I decided to go shopping. I was only half way to the shops when I experienced my first panic attack! I've never had anything like that before in my life, and I never wish to again.I had a mild panic on Tuesday - very mild, but other than that I've been OK until today. I have been fine all day (felt quite well actually), but 10mins in to taking my dog for a walk I felt panicky and had to rush home as I needed to go to the toilet - urgently! I barely made it to the toilet and I haven't had that for years (over 3 years certainly).I'm nervous about leaving the house! I've only left the house twice since Monday and both times have ended horibbly. Is it possible that the CD's have triggered something? Has anyone else had a similar experience?I am really enjoy listening to these CD's and I have every intention of seeing the program through to the end, I just need a bit of reassurance and would appreciate your comments.Many thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Saffron - It is highly unlikely that the events you experienced - both positive and not so good - were a result of the sessions; the sessions will not ever cause you to have worse symptoms than you already have - that is, it wont make you worse. Most likely this would have happened anyway, though of course, since you have started the program it is natural to think that perhaps the sessions had something to do with both feeling better and having the attacks. But it is way too early to really determine anything one way or the other, so as you say, just keep on listening - if you should have this continue on a more serious basis than prior to starting the program, I would say to hold off listening for a week or so, and then begin again so that the sessions are not "linked" with these symptoms if this is something new for you - the panic, etc. If you need some support, call the toll-free number and they are happy to help you out.Take care and I wish you all the best and hope things get better soon!


----------

